# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker 13-07-2017 update summary

## mohamed73

HCU-CLIENT v173   *Unlock support, Bootloader code read, FRP unlock, Huawei ID unlock , Repair IMEI, MEID, SN, MAC, BT, Vendor, Country *  *Huawei Honor 8 Lite 2017*
WAS-AL00
WAS-LX1
WAS-TL10  *Huawei Nova 2* 
PIC-AL00
PIC-L09
PIC-L29
PIC-TL00
PIC-CL00
PIC-CL10 *
Huawei Nova 2 Plus* 
BAC-AL00
BAC-L01
BAC-L02
BAC-L03
BAC-L09
BAC-L21
BAC-L22
BAC-L23
BAC-TL00  *Huawei Honor 9* 
STF-AL00
STF-AL10
STF-AL20
STF-L09
STF-L14
STF-L19
STF-L29
STF-L39
STF-TL10  *Bootloader code read, FRP unlock, Huawei ID unlock , Repair IMEI, MEID, SN, MAC, BT, Vendor, Country added.*  *Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10* 
BAH-AL00
BAH-L09
BAH-W09  *Huawei Honor 6A* 
DLI-AL10
DLI-L22
DLI-L42
DLI-TL20  *Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus* 
TRT-AL00
TRT-L01
TRT-L02
TRT-L03
TRT-L21
TRT-L22
TRT-L23
TRT-L53
TRT-TL10  *PCBSN writing added (with time license only).
SINGLE/DUAL sim writing added for qqcom models.
Repair empty board added (now support almost all Qualcomm and HiSilicon models)*   DC-Unlocker client 1.00.1381
Added: *
Unlock support, Enable/disable diagnostic port for : ZTE MF96 *  *Network unlock, read bootloader code, Huawei ID unlock, FRP unlock support for:*
Huawei Honor 8 Lite 2017 WAS-
Huawei Nova 2 PIC-
Huawei Nova 2 Plus BAC-
Huawei Honor 9 STF- *Read bootloader code, Huawei ID unlock, FRP unlock support for:*
Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10 BAH-
Huawei Honor 6A DLI-
Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-   DC-Phoenix  *Flashing support added for:* 
Huawei Nova 2 
Huawei Nova 2 Plus 
Huawei Honor 9 
Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10 
Huawei Honor 6A 
Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

